# Gelding or Stallion?



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Stallions? Whoah....*

Stallions are meant for experienced horse people. It doenst matter if they have supeiour temperments and have never hurt someone or a mare or a gelding or another stallion. They can be dangerous, no matter if they are a mini or a percheron stallion. They are still intact with those hormones and react as such in ceartain situations. I have known stallions that ride well with mares and geldings, and pasture with them just fine, while other stallions must be seperated. I have never owned any stallions, but I hope to in the future once I get more experience under my belt with the breeding side of things and genetics lol. It all depends on the individual stallion if they are distratected by mares, can be pastured/ridden with other horses, temperement, ect. The rule of thumb is to treat every stallion the same, with respect but to never let them gain an inch and watch them all the time. Why are you interested in getting a stallion? What kind of experience do you have? Horses that are kept intact should be done so if they are extreme quality of the breed, and to represent them as such.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you for the information!
I have ridden since I was kid, but switched places many times, because my parents tended to travel a lot and move. I have leased multiple horses before too. I never showed though, I never quite felt that it was for me, so I can't really answer the question as to how good or what level I'm actually at. I have dealt with my share of stubborn horses. 
My interest in stallions - well, multiple reasons. For one, I have never handled one and hence want to find out about them. Then I also find them very impressive. Plus, I will be getting a horse next year (after I graduate) and a lot of the horses (I do browse right now- can't help myself :lol: ) are stallions. I just want to know if I could handle a stallion. I know it depends on the individual too. 
So I'm just trying to figure things out before next year.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I wouldnt get a stallion if I were in your shoes...nor mine at this point. Im not sure of your living arrangments but most places wont board a stallion (being a mini or a full sized horse), the barns just arent set-up to house them. They are usually stronger then a mare or gelding and can get pretty hot in some situations.

Now I know that each horse is different. When i was younger I used to clean barn for the neighbor who had a awsome IBHA Champion Stallion... He was the most docile horse in the barn, but you walked a hot mare in front of his stall and he would get excited cause he knew what he was going to be doing in a few minutes. 

I have also been at a AQHA show in the Sr Western Pleasure class everyone was going along just fine when all of a sudden a stallion mounted the horse in front of him!!! There really wasnt any warnings for the rider, the horse was going along just fine on lose rein and wham up he went. I know around here no rider under the age of 18 (cant be in a youth class) is allowed to exhibit a stallion at a show (with the exception of a weanling colt in a halter class)

I guess what Im trying to say is you should be a very knowledgable person to be keeping stallions and working with them. maybe you could find a stable somewhere that has some stallions that they may help you out and teach you about them. Now you said that you are looking right now at horses to buy and there are alot of stallions...well a vet can take care of that part...lol


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I really don't see any point in owning a stallion unless you have a real interest in breeding. and unless you are planning on keeping him on your own property you'll have to do research on local barns. Many of them won't accept a stallions at all. Stallion owners should understand their horses strengths and weaknesses and be able to make smart breeding choices to produce the best possible foals. It strikes me as stupid to just have a stallion to have one. I know they look cool, but they shouldn't be treated like a trophy.

If you aren't breeding, but you really like a stallion you've found, geld him. A great stallion should make a fantastic gelding.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your answer. Yes, a vet can take care of it  Yeah, it sounds like what I feared. I am leaning more towards geldings either way since I don't want to breed, my friend just suggested stallions so I figured why not try to find out if my "fears" are actually true or just hearsay. So, yes, I don't really want to worry about my horse whenever a hot mare walks by. 
Another question then, since you brought up the gelding thing, you wouldn't recommend getting a stallion and geld him either? If I can I will get a gelding, but is that something I should consider or just plain out ignore the "stallion" option in the search?

Thank you all so much for your input.

Edit: spelling.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

There is no reason to have a stallion unless you run a responsible breeding program IMO. Geldings make the best overall horses. They don't go into heat and act like idiots, they don't get moody, the generally live longer than mares and a recent study shows that geldings actually colic less than mares do.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Exactly why I prefer geldings *smile* 
Just to clarify, maybe I haven't been explicit enough on it: I don't buy a horse because I think it looks cool. I buy it for the character. I asked the question, because I was interested in how geldings and stallions differ in behavior etc. I have heard much hearsay so I just wanted to get some opinions on them. I'm just trying to learn all I can before I buy my own horse, so i try to keep an open mind and also ask basic questions. I just enjoy getting multiple views and aspects. That way I found I can find out new things that can be really intriguing. So please don't judge me or think of me as stupid or superficial. I just want to give everyone an open frame as to state what they think and pretend like I'm a novice so I can learn more.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't read all of the replies to this but this is my 2 cents worth. 

My QH colt is 2 years old, i will be having him until he's a stallion (so 3).
There is more to that reason however.
I read that someone said there all dangerous.

Not ALL stallions are dangerous, i have met my fare share of stallions, some being more temperamental then others. My colt is the most laid back horse you could meet, more laid back then my GELDING, I do however believe you should have at lest SOME experience with horses and have a good understanding of how to handle a horse on the ground effectively, not 'bashfully', so to speak.

There are not many 'agistments, barns' where you can keep a stallion due to the risk of the stallion impregnating? a mare, or a gelding killing the stallion, Yes there are cases where geldings have actually killed a stallion because it was a threat to the 'herd'.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> I didn't read all of the replies to this but this is my 2 cents worth.
> 
> My QH colt is 2 years old, i will be having him until he's a stallion (so 3).
> There is more to that reason however.
> ...


All stallions need to be treated with respect, and they all have the potential to be dangerous. They are intact males, they have hormones. Sure, mares and geldings can be dangerous too, but stallions should be treated carefully, no matter how laid back they are.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Amazing how many times this topic comes up...


----------



## creepalurkin (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't get a stallion unless you plan to breed him and are experienced with them.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Sara said:


> Amazing how many times this topic comes up...


i agree!!

its almost an instant argument starter! ha! :roll:


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

One more question though (hope with less controversy :wink: How is the process of gelding a stallion -this doesn't mean I will get one, I'm just curious ? What does it take, how long does it take, how much does it cost, etc?
Thanks!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

If you've never handled a stallion and have to ask other people what they're like, you're definitely not ready to own one. I may sound harsh, I'm not trying to be, that's just a simple way to put it. Good luck! And I swear I'm not trying to be mean!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

You don't. As I said though, I'm not planning on getting one, I'm just trying to find things out. Ideally I want a gelding. 
Still, if anyone has information on how turning a stallion into a gelding works, I'm curious, so please do tell.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I just want to say this again, not specifically to you Wildfeathers, I just seem to not be able to state this clearly: I am NOT planning on buying a stallion. I just don't know much about them so I thought I could ask around here and learn something about them. Again, I am NOT trying to get a stallion. Just have some questions about them and the process of gelding. I'm sorry if I didn't clarify this enough, but I sometimes have some trouble expressing things right, since English is my fourth language. So please just leave some information here on stallions in general and how to make them geldings. I hope to learn more about horses this way.
Thank you!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Kiara said:


> One more question though (hope with less controversy :wink: How is the process of gelding a stallion -this doesn't mean I will get one, I'm just curious ? What does it take, how long does it take, how much does it cost, etc?
> Thanks!


I just had my 6 year old stallion gelded in September. It was a relatively quick and easy process, but does run some risk to horse and vet/handler. It is a much easier process on horses that are not full size. We will be having our colt done first thing in the spring, around 9 months. 

For the process, the vet inserted a needle (IV style) into his neck, and stitched it into place. She then proceeded to inject him with various drugs than eventually dropped him onto his side. We had to lubricate his eyes because we was too out to blink. She had an assistant, and I was by my horse's head. She used clamps and all her special vet tools to cut him open and remove the testicles. She left the incision open so that they would drain, and because we did not use a 100% sterile environment (anything out of a hospital), she would not be trapping bacteria in by stitching. We then had to wait for him to wake up, and keep him from getting up before he was ready (some stallions feel vulnerable on their side like that, so try getting up and fall repeatedly, hurting themselves). When he was up, I put him into his pen, and was to watch him carefully for 24 hours. I was given Bute to help control the swelling, and he was given a massive dose of pennicillan to prevent infection. After 24 hours, I was to exercise him to keep the swelling down. 

He is now no longer living alone, but learning to live with the geldings, and loving it. He is still too interested in the girls to be put in with them. 

He was a fabulous horse, and I was perfectly capable of handling him, but I did not like that he had to live alone, and that I always had to be super defensive and aware of what other horses and riders were doing at all times to keep my stallion out of trouble. I was also bummbed that I could not allow him to be ridden by kids, when he is such a mellow guy. Training him always took much longer too because his mind was always elsewhere. 

Sara...I agree that this topic is very popular for discussion...maybe because people feel very strongly about it one way or another.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

AKPaintlover, thank your for your informative post  how long did it all take? Did you try to practice laying on the side with your horse before? I know, i ask a lot of questions, but since coming here I feel the horse world has opened up and I just want to learn as much as I can 
Thank you again.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

the whole thing took less than a half hour. We laid out a bed of shavings for him to land in when he collapsed, and tried to control his fall. We did not practice him falling ahead of time. I have played around with trying to teach him to bow and lay down in the past, but never put enough time in to get really far with it.


----------

